# Found a new den



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

This little kitty left its calling card not far from the entrance. This will be the 2nd den I know of near our property. Upcoming season is looking promising!


----------



## bluekona (Oct 28, 2011)

Do you have pictures of the den itself? i would like to see what it looks like. It would be pretty neat


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Both dens are piled up trees and brush on the corner of a field. The cats made homes in both of them.


----------

